# kann windows 7 nicht installieren



## monty-69 (5. Dezember 2009)

Hab nen neuen Pc zusammen gebaut und will nun windows 7 installieren aber es komm immer

*Windows kann auf dem Datenträger nicht installiert werden. Die **Hardware** des Computers unterstützt möglicherweise das Starten mit diesem Datenträger nicht. Stellen sie sicher das der Controller des Datenträgers im BIOS-Menü des **Computers** aktiviert ist.*

wie kann ich es kontrolieren aber der Controller aktiv ist?? 

hab ein msi 790 gx 65 mainboard


----------



## Clastron (5. Dezember 2009)

passen deine Teile auch mit deinem Mainboard zam?


----------



## Clastron (5. Dezember 2009)

hast du dein bios, richtig eingestellt?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. Dezember 2009)

Mach ein Reset des Bios dan müsste es so eingestellt sein das die Insterlation klappt. Wieder optimieren kannst du es ja später.Es sind zwei Kontakte neben der Flachbateri die du für zwei Sekunden verbinden musst, mit einem Schraubenzieher oder mit einem Stecker der darauf sitzt kommst aufs Motherboard an. Wenn du dir wegen den Steckern oder mit dem Schraubenzieher unsicher bisst kannst du auch die Baterie entfernen 10 Minuten warten dann müsste das Bios auch geläscht sein. Vergiss aber nicht vorher den Stecker zu ziehen!


----------



## monty-69 (5. Dezember 2009)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Mach ein Reset des Bios dan müsste es so eingestellt sein das die Insterlation klappt. Wieder optimieren kannst du es ja später.


 
ja teile passen alle und bios is in den standart einstellungen


----------



## utacat (5. Dezember 2009)

Wie siehts mit der übrigen Hardware aus?
(Festplatte u.s.w.)

Gruß utacat


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. Dezember 2009)

Versuch mal den Kontroller zu wechseln in dem du die Festplatte eingesteckt hast, weil bei einigen Boards sind manche Anschlüsse nur für Raid da.


----------



## utacat (5. Dezember 2009)

In einem Beratungsthread von dir ist von einer Graka Ati 5870 die Rede.
Dein Board hat aber den Grafikchipsatz Ati 3300?
AMD stellt 790GX-Chipsatz vor
Falls du diese verwendest mußt du erst die onboard-Grafik deaktivieren.

MfG utacat


----------



## monty-69 (5. Dezember 2009)

utacat schrieb:


> In einem Beratungsthread von dir ist von einer Graka Ati 5870 die Rede.
> Dein Board hat aber den Grafikchipsatz Ati 3300?
> AMD stellt 790GX-Chipsatz vor
> Falls du diese verwendest mußt du erst die onboard-Grafik deaktivieren.
> ...


 
hab noch keine graka drin


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. Dezember 2009)

utacat schrieb:


> In einem Beratungsthread von dir ist von einer Graka Ati 5870 die Rede.
> Dein Board hat aber den Grafikchipsatz Ati 3300?
> AMD stellt 790GX-Chipsatz vor
> Falls du diese verwendest mußt du erst die onboard-Grafik deaktivieren.
> ...


Sorry aber was hat das damit zu tun das die Festplatte nicht richtig erkennt betiehungsweise nicht darauf installieren will. Im Prinzip hast du ja Recht aber ich kapier den Zusammenhang nichtt!!


----------



## monty-69 (5. Dezember 2009)

utacat schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit der übrigen Hardware aus?
> (Festplatte u.s.w.)
> 
> Gruß utacat


 
wie meinst du das?


----------



## utacat (5. Dezember 2009)

Ja das stimmt. Die Festplatte ist der Datenträger. Mich machte nur der Satz stutzig:
*Die Hardware des Computer unterstützt möglicherweise das Starten mit diesem Datenträger nicht.
*
Gruß utacat

@monty-69
Was du für eine Festplatte verbaut hast? Das steht nämlich nicht in diesem Thread.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. Dezember 2009)

monty-69 schrieb:


> Hab nen neuen Pc zusammen gebaut und will nun windows 7 installieren aber es komm immer
> 
> *Windows kann auf dem Datenträger nicht installiert werden. Die **Hardware** des Computers unterstützt möglicherweise das Starten mit diesem Datenträger nicht. Stellen sie sicher das der Controller des Datenträgers im BIOS-Menü des **Computers** aktiviert ist.*
> 
> ...


Hallo

Habe das problem heute bei meinem windows 7 x64 auch gehabt.Schaue mal im bios nach,ob deine sata-ports auf ahci stehen.Wenn ja,dann bitte auf raid oder ide umstellen.Solltest du ahci unbedingt nutzen wollen (bei mir liest mein bd-brenner dadurch erheblich schneller) und du im bios die möglichkeit hast,im ahci-modus die letzten beiden sata-ports auf ide zu schalten,dann mache das und stecke deine boot-platte auf einen der letzen beiden ports.(so hab ich das gemacht,platte muß also im ide-modus laufen)Danach kannst du seven installieren.
Wenn du mit dem installieren fertig bist,dann steckst du die boot-platte einfach auf einen der unteren ports um,welche sich im ahci-betrieb befinden.
Allerdings bekomme ich jetzt so das gefühl,das seven mit dem amd sata-controller des 790gx nicht so recht klar kommt.Da hilft es nicht mal,wenn man den ahci-treiber von amd während der installation einbindet.Allerdings habe ich auch schon seven auf einem board mit 690g-chipsatz im ahci-modus installiert und das ging problemlos.


----------



## monty-69 (6. Dezember 2009)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Sorry aber was hat das damit zu tun das die Festplatte nicht richtig erkennt betiehungsweise nicht darauf installieren will. Im Prinzip hast du ja Recht aber ich kapier den Zusammenhang nichtt!!


 
und das brauchte ich sogar nciht mal machen war automatisch so

ja und wenn die oben genante meldung nicht kommt startet die instalation und der rechner hängt sich kurz vor updates werden installiert auf.


----------



## monty-69 (6. Dezember 2009)

utacat schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt. Die Festplatte ist der Datenträger. Mich machte nur der Satz stutzig:
> *Die Hardware des Computer unterstützt möglicherweise das Starten mit diesem Datenträger nicht.*
> 
> Gruß utacat
> ...


 
wd caciar green


----------



## monty-69 (6. Dezember 2009)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Habe das problem heute bei meinem windows 7 x64 auch gehabt.Schaue mal im bios nach,ob deine sata-ports auf ahci stehen.Wenn ja,dann bitte auf raid oder ide umstellen.Solltest du ahci unbedingt nutzen wollen (bei mir liest mein bd-brenner dadurch erheblich schneller) und du im bios die möglichkeit hast,im ahci-modus die letzten beiden sata-ports auf ide zu schalten,dann mache das und stecke deine boot-platte auf einen der letzen beiden ports.(so hab ich das gemacht,platte muß also im ide-modus laufen)Danach kannst du seven installieren.
> Wenn du mit dem installieren fertig bist,dann steckst du die boot-platte einfach auf einen der unteren ports um,welche sich im ahci-betrieb befinden.
> Allerdings bekomme ich jetzt so das gefühl,das seven mit dem amd sata-controller des 790gx nicht so recht klar kommt.Da hilft es nicht mal,wenn man den ahci-treiber von amd während der installation einbindet.Allerdings habe ich auch schon seven auf einem board mit 690g-chipsatz im ahci-modus installiert und das ging problemlos.


 

bei IDE funktioniert es auch nciht und bei RAID findet es keinen festplatten treiber


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. Dezember 2009)

monty-69 schrieb:


> bei IDE funktioniert es auch nciht und bei RAID findet es keinen festplatten treiber


Hmmm...das währe wohl zu einfach gewesen.Was für ein mainboard hast du eigentlich (bezeichnung) und was für eine festplatte?


----------

